# Reptile shops - Manchester area



## Glynnwebb (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi all,
I've just moved to Manchester from Cornwall and I need to find a reliable local reptile shop. 

I live in Prestwich and I've been and had a look in Viper and Vine, which is just round the corner. At first look I thought it seemed to be a good set up, but after I'd been in there a bit I started thinking some stuff was a bit suspect. The reptile side of things seemed impressive, and they've obviously spent a lot of money on it as everything is housed in ExoTerra vivs, but the other side of the shop had a lot of birds crammed into pretty small cages. They also had several axolotls housed in a single tank, and several of them appeared to be carrying injuries. I don't know a great deal about axolotls but I always thought they preferred to live alone? Does any one have any experience with this place? Is my impression justified or not? 

Can anyone point me at any alternative shops in and around Manchester? 

Cheers,

Glynn


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

swell reptile have a new shop in Manchester


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Glynnwebb said:


> Hi all,
> I've just moved to Manchester from Cornwall and I need to find a reliable local reptile shop.
> 
> I live in Prestwich and I've been and had a look in Viper and Vine, which is just round the corner. At first look I thought it seemed to be a good set up, but after I'd been in there a bit I started thinking some stuff was a bit suspect. The reptile side of things seemed impressive, and they've obviously spent a lot of money on it as everything is housed in ExoTerra vivs, but the other side of the shop had a lot of birds crammed into pretty small cages. They also had several axolotls housed in a single tank, and several of them appeared to be carrying injuries. I don't know a great deal about axolotls but I always thought they preferred to live alone? Does any one have any experience with this place? Is my impression justified or not?
> ...


In my experience of the place I find he guys there really helpful and knowledgeable ( which is important when you compare them to some many other outlets who are also selling reptiles ) .

That said the place is just so tiny in the first place then they've crammed so much stuff / stock in there I always feel uncomfortably cramped in there ..... the other issue is the waiting to be attended to is frustrating ...never seems enough staff available .

I much prefer the Reptile Room , Cleveleys for these very reasons...


----------



## Glynnwebb (Oct 10, 2015)

bigd_1 said:


> swell reptile have a new shop in Manchester


Is that at their warehouse in Hyde? Or have they got retail premises somewhere else?


----------



## Glynnwebb (Oct 10, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> In my experience of the place I find he guys there really helpful and knowledgeable ( which is important when you compare them to some many other outlets who are also selling reptiles ) .
> 
> That said the place is just so tiny in the first place then they've crammed so much stuff / stock in there I always feel uncomfortably cramped in there ..... the other issue is the waiting to be attended to is frustrating ...never seems enough staff available .
> 
> I much prefer the Reptile Room , Cleveleys for these very reasons...


I've not found any reviews anywhere online which suggest they're a "bad" shop or anything, but it's exactly as you say - there's so much crammed in the shop. I really felt like the birds in particular were really over crowded. 

Cleveleys is a good hour away from where I live, do you know of anywhere nearer to Manchester?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Glynnwebb said:


> Is that at their warehouse in Hyde? Or have they got retail premises somewhere else?


yep there put a shop in there now with reptiles and think fish in


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Glynnwebb said:


> I've not found any reviews anywhere online which suggest they're a "bad" shop or anything, but it's exactly as you say - there's so much crammed in the shop. *I really felt like the birds in particular were really over crowded. *
> 
> Cleveleys is a good hour away from where I live, do you know of anywhere nearer to Manchester?


understatement that and if you want a particular bird if becomes laughable watching the performance trying to get it. 
oh and ask what sex they are but don't be surprised if your pair are found to be "gay"
that said I have frogs from there bought years ago and are still thriving.

remember that you should deal with a breeder first and foremost when after a certain animal or the classifieds so you can see the conditions they were raised up in and more importantly the parents of then onto the petshop with indepth knowledge of what you want to query the staff on about your intended new homesharers. (can be fun this :whistling2


----------



## Glynnwebb (Oct 10, 2015)

s6t6nic6l said:


> understatement that and if you want a particular bird if becomes laughable watching the performance trying to get it.
> oh and ask what sex they are but don't be surprised if your pair are found to be "gay"
> that said I have frogs from there bought years ago and are still thriving.
> 
> remember that you should deal with a breeder first and foremost when after a certain animal or the classifieds so you can see the conditions they were raised up in and more importantly the parents of then onto the petshop with indepth knowledge of what you want to query the staff on about your intended new homesharers. (can be fun this :whistling2


All sound advice. At present I'm just after somewhere to buy food and other supplies for my corn snake, not in the market for any new beasts... at the moment


----------



## mbrown1303 (Sep 11, 2010)

Epic reptiles in Stockport highly recommended! A* service


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

In Manchester you have:
Viper & Vine
Epic Reptiles (my local)
Manchester Pets & Aquatics
Swell Reptiles

Not sure of any others but I'm sure there will be.

Regards,
John


----------



## mich83 (Apr 2, 2015)

Also Urban Jungle on Swan Street (Northern Quarter). I've bought livefood from these and had varying results. They keep the livefood under the counter and I got caught out the first time as I was in a rush and they just put it straight in a bag without letting me inspect. It must have been the end of the batch and most of the hoppers were dead. Since then I've always inspected the packets and got good ones.

I only use these as emergency back up during the week as I use Reptile Room at Cleveleys at the weekends. 

Other place is Pets at Home if you just need livefood 3 tubs for £6.


----------



## king13 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.warringtonpetsandexotics.com/
amazing stuff he mate worth a look


----------



## chrisleigh1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Local one to me in stockport called epic reptiles, viper and vine isn't too bad , personally wouldn't go Manchester pets and aquatics


----------



## Glynnwebb (Oct 10, 2015)

chrisleigh1 said:


> Local one to me in stockport called epic reptiles, viper and vine isn't too bad , personally wouldn't go Manchester pets and aquatics[/B]


I picked up a few bits from Manchester pets and aquatics the other day, seemed OK to me. Why would you avoid them? 

Also got a bit of dodgy advice from epic reptiles, which was disappointing.


----------



## Kain Angelo (Oct 5, 2016)

Glynnwebb said:


> I picked up a few bits from Manchester pets and aquatics the other day, seemed OK to me. Why would you avoid them?
> 
> Also got a bit of dodgy advice from epic reptiles, which was disappointing.


they have a convicted pedophile working there ! type it in google, manchester pets & aquatics pedophile !


----------

